# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for August 2012

## Don

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for August 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

My little Lucy  :Smile:

----------


## herbaltree

_Leptodactylus sp_ (either _wagneri, petersi_ or_ andreae_..can't remember which, sorry!)

----------


## Kristen

My Spotted Marsh Frog  (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) Aspen

----------


## Lemcneill

Time to enter Pete, my other Gray Tree Frog.

----------


## Don

*Dendrobates leucomelas - Bumblebee Dart
*

----------


## LizardMama

Poor Verde has been neglected in the Photo of the Month contests :-(. Here's my pic for this month:



Barking Tree Frog, Hyla gratiosa

----------


## Tyler

Rex again!

----------


## Lynn



----------


## Stacia

This is my young Colombian Spotted Frog! (:

----------


## HI

Sorry that I can't shrink the picture, when it is entered you can shrink it but this is my Eastern American Toad

----------


## DC101

The picture is a little blurry because i don't have a good camera but whatever...

Its of my first ever frog (i have 3 in total) and its an Australian Green Tree Frog

----------


## Wicked frogs



----------


## BlueisallIneed

> 


 My God that pac is huge hahah so cute! Great pic with that smile!! :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> This is my young Colombian Spotted Frog! (:


 Great shot!! So cute!!!

----------


## Stacia

> Great shot!! So cute!!!


Thanks so much!! ^^

----------


## Wicked frogs

Thanks blue  :Wink:  but it's a dwarf pixie  :Cool:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Thanks blue  but it's a dwarf pixie


 OOPS ahah still getting use to the other kinds of frogs. I am only use to Whites!  :Big Grin:  Still a cutie thought haha

----------


## Martin

Entering with a field herp-picture this time. Me and my SO found this _Hyla arborea_ when we were field herping for this specific frogs (and _Pelobates fuscus_). It turned out OK, and it actually posed like this without any encouragement at well. We never even toughed the frog.

----------


## Wicked frogs

Not a problem and thx sweetheart  :Wink:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Male _Pedostibes hosii_ showing of his vocal sac :-)

----------


## Lynn

> Male _Pedostibes hosii_ showing of his vocal sac :-)


Good gracious ! Wes! I hope you do this for a living !
This is pretty stiff competition !!!!!  :Adoration:  Beautiful!

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Thank you for the great compliment Lynn  :Smile: 
To bad i still need a regular job besides my hobbies of frogs and photography  :Wink: 
But well, everything you HAVE to do each and every day will become just work,
i like it this way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Will

> Thank you for the great compliment Lynn 
> To bad i still need a regular job besides my hobbies of frogs and photography 
> But well, everything you HAVE to do each and every day will become just work,
> i like it this way


Wes, I could not agree more.  Keep hobbies as hobbies so they can be enjoyed!  I have made that mistake and learned to not enjoy things that were once fun!

----------


## Lynn

> Thank you for the great compliment Lynn 
> To bad i still need a regular job besides my hobbies of frogs and photography 
> But well, everything you HAVE to do each and every day will become just work,
> i like it this way


So true! So true.  :Butterfly:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Male _Pedostibes hosii_ showing of his vocal sac :-)


Is this another Tree Toad Wes?? Awesome pic!!

----------


## wesleybrouwer

It's the same species. Only this time it is a male. They do look like a complete different species, that's the main reason why they used to bring in only the nice looking females.
Polymorphism is the right word for that i believe  :Wink: 
Thank you for the compliment by the way.
Got a new camera for my birthday, so still figuring my settings out.  :Smile:

----------


## Jess

Pinecone, my Whites Tree Frog  :Smile:

----------


## frogdad



----------



----------


## Wicked frogs

i like your dog and OBV your frog  :Wink:

----------


## morgan

Fantasy.   C x C.     Franco

----------


## Frogger05

Here's Frogger, my Green Tree Frog, hanging out on a plant. "How's it hangin' ladies?"  :Frog Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> It's the same species. Only this time it is a male. They do look like a complete different species, that's the main reason why they used to bring in only the nice looking females.
> Polymorphism is the right word for that i believe 
> Thank you for the compliment by the way.
> Got a new camera for my birthday, so still figuring my settings out.


Came by the topic again, just realized it's called Sexual dimorphism in this case..
So....   :Big Grin: 

Keep on submitting those pictures guys/girls  :Wink:

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Xquirrel

He's lil Star right after eating a cricket. See how happy he is!  :Smile:

----------


## SparkyTucker69

Here's My Red Eyed Tree Frog, Harold.

----------


## BerryNight

My Grey tree frog, Flinn. Now he's back into the wild...

----------


## Autumn

Here is my entry. It's the underside of my Whites Tree Frog, Huebie, as he climbs the glass.

----------


## Peakone

Here is another picture of young _Rana Dalmatina_

----------


## Charlotte Benedict

*Jupiter the White's Tree Frog* smiling for the camera!

----------


## Reptilegal

My whites tree frog (green tree frog,dumpy tree frog)
He/she is such a little poser!!

----------



----------


## DC101

Wow, so many pictures! I don't think im going to get many votes this month  :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## trkyhntr

Attachment 35638 :Big Applause: Earl and Rosie after bath time

----------


## DC101

Thanks blue :Smile:  Ill keep trying till i finally get it!

----------


## Patsy

This is Shrek my Whites Tree Frog. 

Attachment 35827

----------


## Heather

Stickers, my female Agalychnis callidryas  :Smile: .

----------


## Patsy

Love the name Heather! She's cute, I always loved their orange feet!

----------


## Heather

Thanks! My daughter calls her Sticky Stickers  :Smile: .

----------


## coastal20

Sloppy Joe
African Bullfrog
Attachment 35979

----------


## Tyler

Man a lot of competition thus month lol I think our terrestrial frogs are at a disadvantage!

----------


## Heather

Sloppy Joe<br />
African Bullfrog<br />


Lol! Now that's awesome!

----------


## DC101

Cant wait till the voting starts and next months comp. Ive a nice pic for you guys!

----------


## Toni

There are two pics that I love-- can't decide which one I want to vote for!!!!! How long is the voting period once the poll is posted? Great entries this month!!!

----------


## froggecko

Attachment 36282
One of my Blue Azureas females.  Isn't she beautiful!!

----------


## NatureLady

Attachment 36287

"shhhhhh....you don't see me!"

----------


## Heather

<br />
<br />
"shhhhhh....you don't see me!"

Super cute!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

<br />
One of my Blue Azureas females.  Isn't she beautiful!!

Beautiful frog! She looks great  :Smile: .

----------


## wesleybrouwer

When does the voting start?  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

I wish I could vote for all of them!!

----------


## Michael

This is my entry for the month of August.  This is a image of my male Dendrobates tinctorius 'Cobalt'

Attachment 36575

----------


## KingCam

I call this "Yin & Yang"  :P

----------


## Heather

So many great pictures!  :Smile:  We should start our own calendars.

----------


## sesga

all the pics are fab but this one is my fave super duper cute or what xxx

----------


## Kristen

> So many great pictures!  We should start our own calendars.


That's actually a really great idea!
We could use the winners of each photo of the month, that way we will have 12 pictures  :Smile:

----------


## AussieFrogKeeper

Attachment 36600

My cute Litoria Chloris, the Australian Red-eyed tree frog. Her name is Click.

----------


## Heather

Kristen, should I ask John? I'd have to get an okay from him to use the frog forum title on the calendar and permission by each member to copy their photographs for the calendar. It'd be best if everyone added their signature to their photos and a copyright symbol. I'd have to find a copy center to put it together and get price quotes, price matches?

----------


## Kristen

> Kristen, should I ask John? I'd have to get an okay from him to use the frog forum title on the calendar and permission by each member to copy their photographs for the calendar. It'd be best if everyone added their signature to their photos and a copyright symbol. I'd have to find a copy center to put it together and get price quotes, price matches?


Definitely. I'm sure lots of people would buy it.
You'd have to go over everyone who won photo of the month this year and add a signature and copyright symbol.
Then next year we could buy a calender with this years pictures. It'll be great!  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

> So many great pictures!  We should start our own calendars.


That is actually a super awesome idea!  I'd buy it, and I'm sure a lot of other people would too!  Maybe John would want to sell a few in eBay or something too to raise money for the forum or give some profits to the 12 people who made the calendar?

----------


## Heather

True  :Smile: . Great idea! I could list it on fb too, if permitted.

----------


## Bruce

That'd be really cool  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Maybe even make a Facebook page dedicated to it?

----------


## Froggiefressh

Bruce (Phyllomedusa Hypochondrialis)

----------


## Shaymac620

Attachment 36624

One of our Gray Tree Froglets getting ready to leave the nest

----------


## John Clare

There seems to have been a problem with some of the entries on the last 2 pages.  If this happened to yours, please accept my apology and enter your photo in the September photo of the month competition.

----------

